# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  cellucor M5 w/ kre-alkalyn

## playa4933

Hey guys, i went to GNC today to see what kind of CEE they had in, and the guy (good bro, hes pretty educated and the manager) said that he really recomends this over CEE. It has 100% absorbsion, and reduced bloat, so i was wondering if Kre-alkalyn was worth it over CEE, and where i can find it cheep if it is good?

----------


## Bryan2

kre alkalyn is good stuff but M5 is expensive and makes you smell like maple syrup!!!

CEE is cheaper

----------


## prolangtum

> kre alkalyn is good stuff but M5 is expensive and makes you smell like maple syrup!!!
> 
> CEE is cheaper


  :Afro:  werd

----------


## SplinterCell

> Hey guys, i went to GNC today to see what kind of CEE they had in, and the guy (good bro, hes pretty educated and the manager) said that he really recomends this over CEE. It has 100% absorbsion, and reduced bloat, so i was wondering if Kre-alkalyn was worth it over CEE, and where i can find it cheep if it is good?


GNC = Overpriced

----------


## playa4933

haha maple syrup? I could get used to that if it were better than CEE. What and where can i find some cheep if its good, i know GNC is overpriced, but i go there every so often talk to that guy and see what new **** is in stock. I dont buy from there unless theres a good reason to.

----------


## prolangtum

Bulk CEE 

Bulk CEE
100 grams for 6.99
500 grams for 24.99

----------


## Miike

playa, you could try purple-K it is just the kre-alkalyn, without any of the other things in m5. It goes for about $30-39. It is available most places, but GNC will charge you more for it so try not to go there.

----------


## MFT81

Im not sure what the price for m-5 is on the net but ours is $64.95 And we also offer 20% off for gold card or you can use a military discount as well. 

You do kind of have a maple syrup smell to your sweat and I wont even go into the crappy taste but man the strength gains are pretty solid for almost every one that uses it. VERY little bloat as well.

I currently use it and only use 1/2 of the scoop pre workout with gatorade. This ends up making the product last at least 2 months. Ill put it up against any creatine product on the market.

Dont mean to sound like a cellucor whore but its just my 2 cents.

TOO MODS, I know price quotes/source info are a no no for aas but if it also applies to the supps let me know and ill edit, dont wanna infringe on your guys supplement section.

----------


## bigrose

i would pick krealkalyn 1000 times before CEE. krealkalyn is the best creatine around. period. do a search in this forum and look for my previous post about this.

----------


## lc1987

if you want kre alkalyn, get sci fit kre alkalyn 1500. no loading phase or anything. also 2-3 caps of these babies are plenty. what i do is take 2 before i workout then 2 after. you can get them pretty cheap as well. vitamin shoppe has em 120 caps for $19.99. thats a month supply. or you can go to steelcityfitness.com 240 caps for $32

----------


## bigrose

www.cutedgenutrition.com

120 caps 16.95
240 caps 27.95

----------


## Bryan2

Creatine is creatine

there are just different delivery methods to get the SAME molecule into the body

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

I use the BioRhythm Kre-Alkalyn and the extra pump i get in the gym is pretty narly. I get mine at GNC but only because my buddy owns 2 stores. You'll notice a differance if you keep using it

----------


## K.Biz

screw creatine in general lol. i mean its a great product but i dunno never seemed to do much for me

----------

